# mkiv dash removal



## markmn123 (Apr 4, 2009)

the defroster vent snapped off and fell down the pathway of the defroster vent







.. and i need to get it out. does anyone have a good write up on removing the dash to get that piece? i've searched for a while on golfmkv.com and the vortex and couldn't find what i need.. any help would be much appreciated. thank you.


----------



## 12veeRsix (Dec 14, 2007)

search heater core removal...I'm pretty sure that requires you to remove the dash.


----------



## markmn123 (Apr 4, 2009)

oo good one didnt even think of it


----------



## markmn123 (Apr 4, 2009)

well this is a bummer i did the search for heater core removal and nobody has posted one for the MKIV so unless anyone else has a suggestion im gonna do a thread on this since im gonna be getting some new dash equipment


----------



## burton727 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (markmn123)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=967146


----------

